# My dream come true......



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Can't believe that I can type this at long last, but I am going to be a mummy!!!!!!!!!

I have been matched with a baby girl who is 16 months old. Intros to start in January. I will call her my little rainbow on here as I spent many a happy and sad hour on the rainbow thread.

Still sinking in........

Amanda


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Amanda

I am soo pleased for you, its been a long time coming and Im sure every minute will be worth it once your little girl is in your arms!

Its wonderful congratulations.

Love Lou xxx

P.S Need some happy news today x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh what fab news 

many congratulations on being matched to your little girl  

Bet January can't come quick enough for you 

x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful news and what a gorgeous age!!!!
Enjoy every second as I know you will
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Hun i am over the moon for you- i have to confess to checking up on your earlier as i had a feeling that you had news froma certain lady on face book! (what her status said and about rainbows! i knew it had to be about the "old crew on FF" )

woooohoooo

xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ah thanks MJ

Are you on ********? Who are you? Can I be your friend?


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

they were the days werent they, the old rainbow thread. We all went through good and bad together x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I still miss that little club- it was a lifeline and really helped me through the tough tough times...

I'm still pinching myself and thinking pink pink pink, horse riding to share with her, doing her hair, dancing, and everything girly. I can't wait, I really can't. I even like her name, which I was really worried about.

Can't wait to see her picture, I have a written description and she sounds beautiful.

I'm looking through the Next directory as we speak!!!

I still have to keep my feet on the ground as there is linking panel etc to get through, but hell- I'm going to enjoy this for now. I have to say to all prospective adopters, this feels exactly like when I knew I was expecting the twins   

xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats!!

So happy for you I bet you are over the moon 

Dawny


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

great news!!! [fly]congratulations!!!!!       [/fly]

roll on january!

lots of love camly x x x x x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Amanda

Contratulations.  Roll on January.  Looking forward to hearing you updates.

Tracey x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Amanda, this is the news I have been waiting to read, this is just fantastic, it really is  

You are going to be a wonderful mummy, and your little girl is going to be one very lucky girl  

I really am over the moon for you.

The Rainbow Crew thread was a wonderful place to be, it helped me through so many sad times.

Bet you can't wait for January, we will all be reading your updates with happy faces, and lots of tears  

Take care, and as so many of us have said, Dreams do come true hun  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

hmmmmm, was wondering Lou if you could advise me on a pram by any chance?    . Heard you were a market tester! Like the look of the Lulu Guiness one. I am tall though so will need high handles. (5ft 10)
xxx

Thanks Jo. I felt the same when I saw your news. Its all happening at once isn't it? Hope our babies get to meet one day.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Carebear I am so delighted to hear you have a little girl, finally , wishing you lots of love and happiness together
L x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your wonderful news! Roll on January, and in the meantime indulge yourself imagining 101 ways with pink  

CG xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!

January will soon be here.
Theres so much lovely stuff for girlies out there, I'd have been completely broke by now if we'd had a girl  

Love
OT x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Amanda, saw your long anticipated announcement on ******** and just found your thread  What wonderful, wonderful news. I am over the moon for you hun  (as you know). Congratulations! 

Those Rainbow days were indeed good ones on here  

Lots of love 
Jayne x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oooooo Amanda,

Wow!  Fab news at last.......can't wait to hear more!!

I enjoyed being part of the Rainbowers too....seems such a long time ago  

Love Laine xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for all the lovely messages. Its lovely to see so many old rainbowers too. We all have happy memories of it.

Well I'm actually off work with the flu, but I have to say its the happiest I've felt whilst feeling so rough! Whenever I drift off to sleep, I wake up with the first thought 'I'm going to be a mummy!' Its such a lovely thought. She is certainly going to be very loved and will have all the love I had to give Millie and Evie, but couldn't. Its a comfort to think they will be guardian angels looking after her. I hope they are with her now, looking out for her until she comes home.

I think I'm already addicted to looking at girl's clothes in the Next directory!

I'm also terrified something will go wrong between now and panel. Please please please let it all be plain sailing.

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

SORRY BEEN ABSENT FROM THE BOARDS FOR A WHILE & JUST READ YOUR WONDERFUL NEWS.

JANUARY WILL SOON BE HERE AND YOUR LITTLE RAINBOW WILL BE THAT POT OF GOLD YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR.


LOVE
ANDREA
X


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Amanda - already posted on ** but wanted to say it here as well coz I'm just so chuffed for you!    It's just wonderful news that you have a little girl coming to you. You will be a fab mummy and she's a lucky little girl. How exciting.....

Lou
XXX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh WOW WOW WOW ... Amanda!

I am so so delighted to read this news.

Somewhere over that rainbow dreams really do come true and it is so so great that another of our rainbowers has found their pot of gold.  

Wishing you heaps and heaps of love and happiness.

Dee
xxx

PS - Maybe we should have a rainbow reunion?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh Wow Amanda - I've just stumbled across your news!  I have literally got tears streaming through happiness for you - you have waited and endured so much to get to this precious time, so you make sure you keep up your addiction for looking through the next girls stuff and all the baby/toddler stuff.

You're little girl is going to be one very lucky little girl to have been given you for her mummy.

Congratulations,

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG-Words really cannot express the absolute and utter joy and happiness I feel for you!!!

So the girls will have a little sister to watch over and you will be the Mummy you deserve to me-am in tears here having just got your message.

A word of warning though-girls are way more expensive than boys becasue there is just Sooooooo much to buy!

You have made my weekend-thank you and it's not so long till Jan!!!!!


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Amanda,

Absolutely delighted to read your news, you have been through a hell of a journey, wishing you all the very best for the next stage  , x


Luv
Gail Mx

p.s. posted to you on F/b


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Amanda

Your message brough tear's to my eyes too, yes I am like you regarding girls things, we aren't approved yet and deep down I would really love to have girl but don't mind either, we wouldn't know what we were having it was a pregnancy so it will be a suprise, I am getting to the stage now that everytime I walk into a shop and see childrens clothes and toys I want to buy it, especially the girlie stuff, but there is also a lot of cute boys stuff around too, I can't wait.

take care and good luck with everything

crazybabe


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Rainbow reunion !! Fab idea, mind you lots of us have found each other on this thread 

Still beaming for you hun  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww amanda i am so pleased you have been matched with ur baby girl, You really have got ur treasure from the rainbow, You enjoy ur shopping sprees so pleased for you


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic news carebear. 

You have such exciting times ahead of you.........and it only gets better!!!
Enjoy the anticipation before you have your gorgeous liitle rainbow to hold.

HHH


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Carebear, enjoy meeting your new daughter and starting a new life with your little Rainbow.

love
Cindy


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the fab messages girls. 
Got a call from my social worker today and everything is looking good. Meeting with little rainbow's social worker next week.
My name is Amanda and I am addicted to purchasing girls goods  
looking at pushchairs on Saturday. So far have bought a little people farm, rocking horse, mega blocks, Tigger soft toy. Not sure how long i can keep away from clothes, but I don't actually know whether she is in age clothes? Hmmmm maybe if I buy bigger things that she will grow into  
Bought Junior magazine today......  happy days.
By the way did I mention I'm going to be a mummy?    
Rainbow reunion- think its here too Jo  
Just off to look at your thread now.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Amanda - I've gone all gooey reading your post.... you enjoy everymoment, these purchasing moments are the best retail therapy ever!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww, Amanda, it's just sooooo fantastic  You enjoy every single second of the shopping, it's just the best  

x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Somewhere over the rainbow,
Way up high,
There's a shop that I dreamed of .... 

Go for it, hun!  Enjoy!

Your news still has me smiling


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Sue MJ- I blame you entirely. Really isn't my fault. It was you that gave me the idea    

I've spent a fortune in Next today buying my daughter clothes!!!!! Mostly pink, really really pretty things and I can't stop getting them out and looking at them  

I'm such a clothes-a-holic, but I didn't even look for myself- that is an absolute first. My favourite item has to be the Charlie and Lola pyjamas. I could eat them up!  

I'm going to sleep a very happy bunny. Is it really happening after 8 years


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Care bear

Its the best feeling shopping for your child- i am lucky as i have one of each however i must say girls stuff is alot nicer as there is soooooooo much! when my DD came home i brought her a pair of shoes for most things! she ended up with 8new pairs of shoes and only really wore one or 2 over the "summer" (what was ment to be summer!)

I always look for bits for my 2 however am like you and dont look for me! have waited this long to be able to buy clothes for my DD or DS that i dont care about me so much 

Enjoy every second of it!

xxxx

PS the charlie and lola PJs are sooooooo cute!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

care bear i've only just realised who you are..i think you changed your username   i remember when you lost your precious girls and am soooo pleased for you that you are now nearing getting your dream come true..what a long hard road...and now so exciting!
reading your post made me well up..about buying your little girl clothes..NEXT was my first stop when we heard about littlie, i couldnt go to the till, dh had to pay, as i was so emotional buying things at last for OUR child, not someone elses ...and like you i kept getting them out of the bag and just holding them, then folding them up all carefully and putting them back, and then a while later doing it all again!!
enjoy all the shopping, its the best bit     (well apart from actually bringing them home 

kj x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I have a meeting with the baby's social worker and mine on Wednesday. Nervous but excited. I'm getting nearer


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

CAREbear1 said:


> I have a meeting with the baby's social worker and mine on Wednesday. Nervous but excited. I'm getting nearer


good luck and remember we are all backing you hun xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Good luck for Weds  

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck for wed hun   

pam xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

The meeting went really well and I now have photos of my darling daughter. Intros to be in January trying to get linking panel for the 14th, but there is a bit of a backlog because of Christmas. I am sure I'm going to look the print off the photos!! i welled up good and proper when I saw the photos with the emotion of it all. Can't believe how happy I am. I am constantly beaming at the moment.
I am in love!   she is beautiful, my little rainbow. I must be the only one willing Christmas to be over as soon as poss, so my best present ever can arrive!
xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

careb

so very happy for you. not long now.

lots of love camly  x x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Still smiling for you hun , can't wait until finally Rainbow is home with you  

This is going to be an amazing year for you, the best  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

How did your meeting go, hunny?

Hope everything is going well and your princess gets to see all the pink things soon.

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Been thinking of you!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Amanda - I've been thinking about you loads too, wondering when you're going to be meeting your little girl, I bet you are chomping at the bit.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ah thanks girls. Things were put back a bit cos of Christmas etc  , but it looks as if all systems go for panel on the 4th Feb (please don't let it be put back again). Nursery is all done, draws and wardrobe full of clothes   and now I've started (with Dad) to turn downstairs extension into a playroom.  
How many sleeps to go?
xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh what an exciting time carebear I know its frustrating when dates get put back cos you will be chomping at the bit for your little girl  but at least you can get everything sorted out before intros start, if you get chance get stuff done in the house and get your freezer packed at least then you will be nice and organised and look forward to intros, soon be here.

Take care

Dawny

x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Great news, Hun

Roll on the 4th Feb  

Enjoy the nesting    Your house will never be tidy again!!!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Exciting times ahead   Enjoy kitting out the playroom and get some lie ins while you can  

4 Feb will be here before you know it! 

CG xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Roll on 4 Feb  How exciting!  

x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Well, I'm shattered! but the playroom is now finished with all toys in place. I've got some myself and friends with children have passed on stuff and it looks fab!   baby gate is up at the stairs and all my candles and pebbles have been replaced in the bathroom with children's bath toys  . Had two 'testers' staying over on Saturday, who thought all toys etc were a hit. Now it just needs little rainbow here   14 working days more at work- ho hum. God I'm sooooooo excited. have I told you I'm going to be a mummy  
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

CAREbear1 said:


> have I told you I'm going to be a mummy
> xxx


 , One of the best hun  

You sound so happy, Little Rainbow will be with you soon, and your world will be complete , Enjoy the last couple of weeks at work  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

That playroom sounds FAB   Not too many more days and sleeps until you meet your daughter. Now everythings ready for when she moves in you can stock up on some lie ins and lazy days - enough to tide you over for the next few years  

CG xxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Amanda - We need pics of your daughters playroom/bedroom, come on let us share your fun!  So excited for you - not long now... you'll soon be bringing your daughter home for good.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ah Sue thats lovely. I've just tried to upload from my laptop and they haven't appeared. I'll try on the main computer. Does it take a while until they appear? If I don't manage I'll put them on ********, as you can see that. I've still got bits to do in the playroom- does anyone know where I can get large window stickers of In the Night Garden, other than that I'm thinking of painting them with poster paint on the window, but don't fancy that, would rather have large window transfers??
Friday tomorrow and thats a day closer!!!! I've got my neice staying this weekend and she can't wait to meet her new cousin
xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Getting closer  
Put the name letters on Little Rainbow's nursery door today, and her grandpa put extra shelves in the wardrobe. She's got so many clothes now, will have to change 3 times a day!!!  
One more week at work. Is it finally real? Can't imagine how it will feel when I'm typing and have little rainbow asleep in her cot. Am also getting quite nervous, I want to be the best mum in the world to her, just like my mum was. Its a tall order


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have no doubt you will be the best mummy Little Rainbow could ever have, she is so lucky to have you hun , and Yes it is finally real, you have your daughter coming home very soon 

I can't wait to read your updates about her and you 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

its sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx

Jo Can we have  a count down please?


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

You will be a fantastic mummy. Enjoy  

CG xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

OMG   
I am meeting my daughter on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

roll on monday- this is the 1st day as your new life as a Mummy to your darling new daughter Rainbow

Its a day you will never forget

I cant wait to hear all about it

xxx

PS- its half term next week so if your taking rainbow out during intros to soft play/park ect it may be very busy


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck for Monday Carebear1 - I  bet you cannot wait to meet your daughter.

looking forward to hearing how it goes.

crazybabe


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]whooohoooooooooooo!!! roll on monday![/fly]so happy for you x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

only 3more sleeps until you meet your Daughter

I am guessing today is your last day at work! 

xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Enjoy your last day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yippeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Bring her on!  

Looking forward to hearing all about Monday and your daughter

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Woohooo - Amanda, been thinking of you today, I can't wait to hear all about your gorgeous daughter! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

OMG Today I met my daughter for the first time. I was terrified! Was okay when I saw her though, and she is the most beautiful baby I've ever seen (totally biased of course!). I could hardly believe it has actually happened after 9 years of waiting for this moment. She is beautiful, just beautiful. She was quite happy to play and got everything out of my bag and loved playing with my keys and camera case! even though I'd taken a book and a bear with a comfort blanket! Ah well. Can't wait to see her again on Thursday. Managed a very quick cuddle, but I expect that will take time.
OMG I'm in love and awe
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Amanda, this is so exciting, I'm hanging on for every detail here... feel like we've been on this journey with you forever and at last, there is a baby that has had all her christmases come at once, having you as her mummy!

How long will the intro's take?  When will she come home with you for good?  It must be so hard having to walk away and leave her now you've met her.  As for cuddles, don't worry, you will soon have sooo many and you will never tire of them either.  I have a big 5 year old now who loves to come into my room at around 2 or 3 in the morning and say's 'mummy I just NEED a cuddle' and in he climbs, gives me the biggest cuddles and then goes back off to his own bed about 5 or 10 minutes later... they're too precious to turn away! .

How old your little girl?

Sending you heaps of love and roll on Thursday!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Ah Sue- thank you. Yes you.ve been on the whole journey with me!
On Thursday it all starts for about 10 days or so and then I bring her home   Can't wait for that moment. Feel like a proper mummy this morning as my child benefit forms have arrived!!!!! Even something as simple as that brings a massive smile to my face   She is 19 months old and into everything! Feel really antsy today as I just want to see her again. Tried to have a lie in- BUT woke at half 7 with a huge smile. Going to try and do last minute jobs today and tomorrow and try to go to pictures. 
Hurry up Thursday!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Carebear
How exciting, I bet you're on Cloud 9 and totally     Am sure that the days will fly past - it's only 2 more sleeps till you see your little rainbow again, and before you know it she'll be home forever.

Wishing you a really happy 10 days of introductions,

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I think my smile must be broadly matching yours, no words seem significant enough to express how fab this is, you becoming a mummy and a gorgeous little girl getting the best mummy she could dream of too.  Try and make the most of the next couple of days... You'll have all the time in the world after than to do the mummy daughter stuff then!  Soooo exciting!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I know we have already spoken,but just have to reply, Amanda I am just sooo happy for you I cannot describe!
Its truley wonderful

xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

at Sue and Lulu- must be the hormones xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey there Mummy Amanda  

Can't believe you have met your "pot of gold" at last.  

Totally loving hearing all about you and Little Rainbow ... this is it - your dream has come true.

Heaps of love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww thrilled to bits for you xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Amanda - just wanted to say woohooo so pleased everything going well. You're a mum at last, enjoy every minute!   

CG xxxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic........... Intros are such a wonderfully special and precious time.you will have an absolute ball.

Enjoy.............Lots of love and best wishes to you and your daughter!!!

HHH


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!! Could we have an update on little Rainbow please?

Seriously, I hope your intros are going smoothly and it's everything you've dreamed of.

Take care

Axxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Lets just say....
Somewhere over the rainbow dreams really do come true  
It is everything I hoped it would be and more. I am totally in love and awe and it seems to grow stronger each day. It has all gone so well that little rainbow is coming home early........
TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To everyone on the adoption journey, keep at it. I can promise you as I was promised by those that had gone before me, I couldn't possibly love her more, it matters not a crumb that I didn't give birth to her. I am now living the dream after chasing it for 9 years.
An overthemoon mummy
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw fab to hear its going so well..and wow home a day early..hope homecoming day is wonderful..make sure you write it all down so you dont forget it 
most of all enjoy 
kj x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Awwwww that's fantastic news Amanda  

So pleased that your daughter will be home for good with you from tomorrow. Brought a tear to my eye (in a good way) 

Great to hear that dreams really can come true   

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I am over the moon for you that your daughter is moving in today

So happy to hear that things are working out so well for you

Mez
xxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh wow Amanda, that is simply the best news mate, so so chuffed that your daughter is joining you from over the otherside of the rainbow and coming home where she truely belongs.  

Well done hun, you really are a true inspiration to so many of us.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

oh wow, this is the second bit of wonderful news I have already today!!

Get that buggy out Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh its wonderful Amanda, Caspar and I are just off to the beach to do some digging and that will be you now!!!

I am so happy for 2 of my lovely FF's   

l xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh wonderful news Amanda .....lovely to hear you are o in love and happy xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

OMG so today was the day!    Came on to wish you good luck for tomorrow  

Hope that everything was perfect and that you and Little Rainbow are snuggled up together.  

Sending you heaps of love and rainbow dreams come true wishes for your future as mummy and daughter

Dee
xxx


----------

